# What's the best Catechism for Children



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 27, 2006)

My kid has turned 4 years old. And on Saturday at a birthday party, the kid's father asked, who would want to pray for the party.

Guess who put up his hands? Yes, Jared. Of course I had to help him go through it like we normally do, but it was shocking and a blessing to see him put up his hand, then clasped it then close his eyes.

This now is the perfect age to start formal religious teaching for him. (Not the informal stuff). Its going to be hard but I have to give it a good shot, so I would like you guys to recommend some Catechisms that you use on your children.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 27, 2006)

There was actually a thread on this very question here. If one's subscriptions lie with Westminster-based documents (versus Continental standards, in which case the Heidelberg would naturally be ideal), I have to say I'm with Mike Butterfield on using the Shorter Catechism rather than the Children's.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks a lot man.


----------



## Tirian (Nov 27, 2006)

At home I use the Shorter Catechism, though they have also been taught the childrens Catechism in their Sunday School class.

Though it is lengthier, I think children are capable of a lot more than we grant sometimes. The key is to not rush them.

I started when the kids were 3, and found at 3 yrs they can remember the answer to Q1 without difficulty within a month or two.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## jenney (Dec 1, 2006)

We (my six daughters, ages 1-11, and I) use the WSC (even though we're Baptists) memorizing one question per week. I go with the older-language one, which might seem hard with a four year old but we take the whole week and I explain it every day.

I use Starr Meade's book "Training Hearts Teaching Minds" as a springboard, but don't agree with everything she says. It is a good starting place. Starr Meade is a woman, which might bother you, but I'm a woman and I'm teaching my own children so I don't mind. Now, I wouldn't want my church to use it to teach men, but that isn't our situation. Just wanted to clarify that. Anyway, the book is set up with one catechism question per week, six days a week, and 2-3 paragraphs per day of explanation of some part of that week's Catechism Question and 1-3 Bible verses to go along with it.

Anyway, we use the WSC and it doesn't seem too much for my children. Even my two year old can spout off "God's work of creation is God's making all things of nothing by the word of His power in the space of six days and all very good." She doesn't understand it. BUT. By now, it is so ingrained in my 11 year old that when her cousin said last week that creation took billions of years she said "no, it was in the space of six days." Of course, that isn't a well-reasoned response with footnotes giving a reason for a six-day creation, but my point is that my 11 yod does understand the WSC. If we'd waited until now to start her then she'd have to start from scratch, but since it is already in her head, she can focus on the meaning without getting hung up in what word comes where in the sentence. At four, you can get away with a lot of memorizing and let the understanding sink in over the longer term.

that's my ever-valuable experience, hope it helps.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2006)

If you are into the Heidelberg, the URC has this series online for the family.

http://www.start.urclearning.org/families


----------

